# Solved: Format External HD EXT3 in Vista?



## halcour

I'm running Vista and have the EXT3 utility. Will this do this, or do I need a Linux "Live CD"?

Thanks,
H


----------



## Elvandil

What "EXT3 utility"?

Chances are that you can't do it with what you have. If you have a file system driver, it may only provide read/write abilty. A live CD will work, or Paragon can do it. Gparted and Parted magic as well. If the driver is integrated into the system, try it. Right-click, Format, and see if Ext2fs or Ext3fs are options for a file system.

Partitioning Tools-->

Free:

Paragon Partition Manager 8.5-- PPM Special Edition serial and free registration
CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
SystemRescueCD
Gparted LiveCD
Parted Magic
Vista Recovery Disk (Shrink, expand, create, delete partitions)
XP Recovery Console CD image (Create and delete partitions with diskpart.exe)

Commercial:

O&O Partition Manager 2 (Vista-compatible)
Paragon Partition Manager
Paragon Hard Disk Manager
Terabyte BootIt NG
Acronis Disk Director
V-Com (Avanquest) Partition Commander
EASEUS Partition Manager


----------



## halcour

Excellent. I'm sure one of those will do fine. Thanks much.

H


----------



## tomdkat

Elvandil said:


> CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
> SystemRescueCD


Thanks! I'll definitely give these a whirl! 

Peace...


----------



## Elvandil

tomdkat said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely give these a whirl!
> 
> Peace...


I tested Clonezilla on a Vista machine, made the image, deleted the partition, and restored the image (used gzip compression, I think). It worked flawlessly and booted first time. Many cloners at least need Startup Repair, but not Clonezilla. I was impressed. Still use Acronis and Paragon, though.  And Macrium's free version is easier to use.


----------

